
Who Is Juan Guaidó? - manymany
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/30/opinion/juan-guaido-venezuela.html
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety political articles to HN. There needs to be
something unusually intellectually interesting about a political story for it
to be on topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

